# ربوت



## yara92 (9 ديسمبر 2007)

ما هي المشاكل التي تواجه مصممي الروبوت المحرك بواسطة عجلات؟!
الاحتكاك بين الارض والعجلات, نوع ناقل الحركة. الغير .. الخ
اثناء بحثي وجدت نوع من العجلات يستطيع التحرك حول نفسة بزاوية 45 درجة.
لمزيد من المعلومات اليكم الرابط:
http://www.scipub.org/fulltext/ajas/ajas351831-1835.pdf
Downloads
CAD file (.stp)
Wheel CAD drawings (.tif)
Mecanum Wheel Assembly Instructions (.pdf)


----------



## yara92 (9 ديسمبر 2007)

Downloads
CAD file (.stp)
Wheel CAD drawings (.tif)
Mecanum Wheel Assembly Instructions (.pdf)

http://lib.store.yahoo.net/lib/yhst-33833170891817/8MecanumWheel.stp


----------



## yara92 (9 ديسمبر 2007)

Wheel CAD drawings tif
http://lib.store.yahoo.net/lib/yhst-33833170891817/8-mecanum-asm.tif


----------



## مهاجر (9 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم

جزاك الله خير اخي العزيز ونرحب بعودتك

وياريت تخبرنا عن نتائج المسابقة التي اشتركتم فيها مع فريق عملك


----------



## م.البغدادي007 (10 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكور اخوي على هذا المجهود


----------



## subcoold (21 ديسمبر 2007)

المهم ان ازاي ممكن تلاقي omni wheels في مصر مثلا او كيفية تصنيع واحدة منهم علما بان العجلات المتوافرة في السوق الاوروبي غير مناسبة من ناحية الحجم او التكلفة


----------

